# How To Construct A Side Drilled Overflow? 90 Gallon



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I just got a 90 gallon Miracles tank plus metal stand for $60 !!!!!!!!!!!!  Off Kijiji.

I am SO SO SO confused as to how to set up a side overflow (drilled).

To get one thing straight, I am not asking on instruction HOW TO DRILL the side. I am asking how to set everything up (box, bulkheads, flow rate, valves, etc.). If I could get someone who has this sort of set up, most likely everyone! That would be very much appreciated 

Also, if you could include suggestions on methods of silencing overflow, prices, techniques, etc. That would also be very appreciated. May this thread be a help thread for others planning on drilling their tanks too.

Things to keep in mind:

Pump will be flowing at 1100GPH
Powerful wavemaker will be making waves fluctuating water height wil be used

I can't thank you all enough for all the help you've given in the past month.

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Side overflow? One on the end of the tank?

If you shoot up some pictures of said tank, myself, and others could assist you better.

I would be going over everything with a fine tooth comb. $60 is really, really cheap.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply.

I would like the overflow to be located on the back panel of the tank where it is not visible to viewers.

And yea, I know $60 is REALLY cheap, and SURPRISINGLY the tank is not leaking and in great condition  Best deal I have ever gotten on Kijiji.

Sorry for not posting pictures earlier.

Here they are:























































Hope you guys can help me out 

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

jealous what a great score .............good for u .
looks awesome man .


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Tom,

Yea man, I was sooo psyched when I got it 

At first, I was afraid that is was too good to be true. But when I dropped by to pick it up, I was like..WOW...This guy is crazy for selling it for 60.

Gotta love Kijiji.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow!!! That is an insanely clean tank for the price you paid!! Good purchase and you're going to have a ton of fun putting it together.

I would gladly help you, but you're in Brampton


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

well awesome for u , now to get it drilled and build your tank .
woo hoo


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Hopefully! I've been working on this for nearly 3 months now!

I was with a 55 gallon before, but then this came up and I HAD to pick it up.Modified the stand and put it on. Luckily I got it, I was wondering how I was going to put around 230/lbs of live rock in a 55 gallon! 

Now I just want to finish it and enjoy! 

Need help with this overflow thing first


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

MTS victim... Wife won, you scored 

Okay, so, you need to drill it. Then decide how you want your overflow. Some people use just a box, others run it right to the bottom. I would bet the bottom is tempered, so, drilling will have to be out the back. This would lean me towards a box type overflow. 

If you need help with that, let me know. I am already building one for someone here, whats making a second one  PM if you would like one made.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey J_T,

Thanks for the quick reply.

Just to clarify for others, bottom is not tempered but I would like to drill from the side.

Few questions 

Firstly, how many over flows will I need to satisfy my pumps output? Also, what size overflow bulkheads should I purchase?

Secondly, where should the placement of the overflow be? Will location (height from bottom) affect the flow rate? How can I calculate this?

Thirdly, is there any difference drilling from inside or outside of tank?

Fourthly, which would you prefer, overflow box just to fit a small portion of tank where bulkhead is located or overflow box that runs through entire height of tank?

Lastly, do you ship? 

Thanks,
Vinoy

Lastly,


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If it were me I would do a Herbie with 2 - 1 inch bulkheads. Full syphon is the way to go IMO. NO bubbles or noise.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Thanks for the response.

One thing I should have emphasized in my first post...

I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING 

Few questions:

Firstly, What is a herbie?

Lastly, How do I do a full siphon?

And...I really appreciate you guys taking the time to help me out here. Your advice helps me be a better fish keeper 

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Good score

I'm in the same boat scored a 100g miracles for cheap

Looking to do a bean animal and in same situation as you


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice to hear someone else snatched up a deal like mine 

Good luck with your set up man!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry, I am going to confuse you some more. A herbie is a drain system that runs on full syphon meaning that the drain is completely submerged in the overflow box. Because it is fully submerged no air gets in and it drains without any gurgle or air bubbles. 
You need 2 drains, one is your main drain and the second is the back-up drain. 
Start here:




A "herbie" is a modified "Bean Animal" the only difference is the "Bean Animal" has a third redundant emergency drain. Read this:
http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx
It takes a minute to get your head around this system but it's actually very simple and IMO the best way to set up. 
Here is Herbie's original thread on Reef Central... it's looooong but worth a read. 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=344892


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You should also google image search Bean Animal overflow and Herbie overflow to get a visual idea.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Fesso,

Thanks for introducing me to the herbie style overflow. 

Now that I've done some research about it, I know how to make it.

Only question that I have now is...

Will one 1" main herbie style siphon drain be enough to handle my pump?

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

You should not have just a single drain, you need at least the two. The BeanAnimal style overflow takes it one step further and gives two main drains with an emergency overflow. This is the way I am going with my setup, I hope the emergency drain stays dry forever, but if not I will be glad that I had it.



Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey Fesso,
> 
> Thanks for introducing me to the herbie style overflow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

Will two drains keep the water level higher than the drain pipes though?

Like, since their are two drains, wouldn't the drain flow rate be higher thus lowering the water height in the tank? Or will it still work...

One last thing...Am I able to place the overflows anywhere on the tank 
(height-wise)? 

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

The overflow box for the style your talking about goes at the to of the tank. The pipes will be underwater, that is how the syphon kicks in. The Herbie or BeanAnimal should easily handle over 2000 GPH without touching the emergency drain. What this means is your overflows will outperform your return pump. This is why you use a Ball or Gate valve on the overflow so you can dial the overflow into the same rate as your return pump.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

here is the link to the full syphon drain calculator:
http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
if you have 30 inches of head hight from your drain hole to your sump and a 1 inch drain at full syphon your drain will be 1863.69 Gallons Per Hour.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will two drains keep the water level higher than the drain pipes though?
> 
> ...


-You will have 2 pipes/holes/bulkheads with a Herbie. 
- 1 will shorter in the overfolw box, be fully submerged and will be your main full syphon drain. 
-The other will be taller in your overflowbox and will be your emergency.
- you set the height of the overflow box to the water level you want in the tank. You can have it on the back or on the side it doesn't matter.


----------

